
Prisoner's Dilemma Solved - sakai
http://feeds.technologyreview.com/click.phdo?i=d0c30ce66c68f8a97b84e02f69211e6c
======
pella
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4394973>

------
enki
analysis:
[http://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2012/07/zerodeterminant_...](http://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2012/07/zerodeterminant_strategies_in.html)

------
binarysolo
Typically PD as an exercise is a one-time case. PD in continuous cases has
been pretty widely discussed over the past few decades: it's been awhile since
I've done game theory so I'd love to hear some thoughts on someone who's a
domain expert.

If I understand correctly, the "big deal" is about reframing the question in
an evolutionary game theoretic perspective, though I don't think the
revelations themselves are that groundbreaking.

~~~
fullmoon
Richard Dawkins framed Game Theory in a perspective of evolutionary stable
systems as early as 1976.

------
arde
New wave of "Beat the stock market" strategy books in 3, 2, 1...

